# Flackernder Bildschirm, wieso?



## Crityâ (25. Februar 2012)

Guten Abend,
ich habe folgendes Problem und zwar seit ich mir meinen neuen Pc besorgt hab (deutlich bessere leistung als mein alter) fängt mein Bildschirm heftig an zu flackern, sobald ich World of Warcraft starte. Mittlerweile flackert er sogar auf dem Desktop (vor ner Woche noch nicht) ich weiß nicht, woran das liegen könnte...  Es ist ein Acer Flachbildschirm, zwar schon ca. 5 Jahre alt, jedoch kann es doch daran nicht liegen, wenn es mit meinem alten Pc ging, oder?
Desweiteren kann ich in den Grafikeinstellungen von WoW nichtmehr auf unter 60 hz. stellen, sprich die Auswahlmöglichkeiten sind 60- & 75 Hertz.
Gibt es für diese 2 Probleme irgendeine Lösung?
Danke schon einmal im vorraus!
Mfg

Edit :
Habe die aktuellsten Grafiktreiber usw installier. Sollten noch Fragen zu meiner Hardware da sein, bin ich gerne gewollt diese zu beantworten.


----------



## Ahramanyu (25. Februar 2012)

Spontan würde ich darauf tippen, dass Vertical Sync nicht aktiviert ist. Überprüfe das einmal.


----------



## eMJay (25. Februar 2012)

Es liegt sehr wahrscheinlich an einem billigem VGA-Kabel dass direkt neben dem Stromkabel liegt.

Versuche mal die Kabel etwas auseinander zu legen. Wenn sich da was tut dann ist das, das Probelm.


----------



## Crityâ (25. Februar 2012)

Erst einmal danke für die Antworten!
Vertikal Synch habe ich aktiviert, ist sogar noch schlimmer wenn ich es deaktiviere.
Ich habe jetzt das VGA Kabel komplett vom Stromkabel weggepackt (ca 30cm Abstand, mehr geht nicht) es tut sich jedoch immer noch nichts, sprich es flackert fröhlich weiter... :S

Gibt es nicht irgendein Programm mit dem man überprüfen könnte, woran das liegt?
Mfg


----------



## kaepteniglo (25. Februar 2012)

Mit welcher Einstellung betreibst du denn den Monitor? 60Hz?

Hast du die Möglichkeit mal ein DVI-Kabel anzuschließen?


----------



## Konov (25. Februar 2012)

Würde mal HDMI und DVI Kabel ausprobieren, kosten ja nicht die Welt oder liegen ggf. dem Monitor oder der Grafikkarte bei.

Deine PC Daten wären noch ganz interessant zu wissen, nur sicherheitshalber...
Ansonsten mal die Hertz Einstellungen überprüfen, wie ja schon gesagt wurde.


----------



## OldboyX (25. Februar 2012)

Kann auch ein Defekt der Grafikkarte vorliegen. Tritt das Problem auch bei anderen Spielen auf (i.e. immer wenn die Grafikkarte in den 3d Modus wechselt) oder nur bei WoW? Tritt das Problem nun im 2D Modus immer auf oder nur manchmal?


----------



## Crityâ (26. Februar 2012)

Hallo!
Also die Möglichkeit an den Bildschirm ein anderes Kabel anzuhängen ist nicht gegeben, wie gesagt.. 5 Jahre alt. (Vllt mit nem Adapter oder so kA)
Fängt eig nur bei WoW an zu flackern.
Pc Daten :
8gb ram
Intel i5 2500+
Geforce GTX 550 Ti
und n Asus Mainboard (P8H 61-M LE)

Ich hoffe ihr könnt damit was anfangen :S


----------



## kaepteniglo (26. Februar 2012)

Ok, dann hast du vor 5 Jahren einen "bescheidenen" Monitor gekauft. Selbst vor 5 Jahren gab es TFT mit DVI-Anschluss. Aber mit Adapter (VGA -> DVI bzw. DVI -> VGA) wäre es gut zu testen, wenn du welche da hast (lagen vlt. bei der Grafikkarte / dem Monitor bei).


----------



## Crityâ (27. Februar 2012)

Nope lag nix bei. Der einzige Adapter, der bei der Grafikkarte beilag war für die Verkabelung im Pc.


----------



## Thestixxxx (27. Februar 2012)

Crityâ schrieb:


> Nope lag nix bei. Der einzige Adapter, der bei der Grafikkarte beilag war für die Verkabelung im Pc.



Wiso lag da ein Adapter bei ich dachte wir sprechen von nem komplett PC ?


----------



## Crityâ (27. Februar 2012)

Nein.. ich hab mir die Einzelteile gekauft und selbst zusammengebaut. Mit Hilfe von einem Kumpel, der sowas eig täglich macht. Der ist jedoch grade im Urlaub, deshalb frage ich hier nach.


----------



## Saji (27. Februar 2012)

Schon mal jemand an eine aufgegangene Lötstelle auf der Grafikkarte nachgedacht? Oder vielleicht sitzt auch der Stromstecker der Grafikkarte nicht 100%ig. Eventuell unterstützt ja der alte Monitor die aktuelle Auflösung nicht. Nur mal so ein paar Gedanken von mir, vielleicht hilft's ja was.


----------



## Crityâ (27. Februar 2012)

Ich werde den Stecker überprüfen, sobald sich der Pc abgekühlt hat. Aber eine Frage hätte ich noch... kann man in Cata die Hertzzahl irgendwie mit irgendeinem Addon oder sonst was auf 56 Hz stellen?  In Wotlk geht eig alles super bis auf ein paar kleine Zuckungen, aberhalt nur mit den 56hz...


----------



## Crityâ (28. Februar 2012)

Hab das Problem glaub ich gefunden.. Graka am Arsch, Videos laggen total, obwohl die Graka diese LOCKER packen sollte. Ich werde sie ersetzen, wenn mein problem dann immer noch nicht gelöst ist, wende ich mich noch einmal an euch..
Trotzdem danke ersteinmal für eure Hilfe!


----------



## KInstinct (28. Februar 2012)

Ich hatte (einer von vielen) auch das Problem. Ich durfte in einen Neubau von Büro's einziehen. Fast alle Monitore haben geflimmert. Wir konnten das Problem nur mit teilweisen neuen Monitoren beheben, die mindestens einen DVI-Anschluß haben. Jeder Monitor über VGA flimmerte, nur über DVI oder HDMI war alles supi.


----------

